# Magazine Cover - Rough Draft



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I think my fav is the last of the above.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The black text is kind of difficult to read


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the second one but I think you should use all the same style of writing is looks a little messy with the differnt styles and a little smaller perhaps.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Fix the settings on ur monitor.

All the fonts are the same, just manipulated in a different way.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually the text on the right corner and title are different than the rest. 

I like the second to the last.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyways, The FINIAL COPY!!!











Crap except I need to move the date over a little bit.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha. GIMP will never compare to photoshop...


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ick, still have a ton to fix on it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My monitor is fine. I was on this page yesturday on my home computer and I still dont think the black text pops enough on my school one. 

Edit: I like the final revision a lot better! My only nitpicky complaint would be that the photo from horse hypertrophy, since it is in focus unlike the back, seems kind of random. Is there a way to keep the background of the barn and maybe put a more relatice picture there? That's what I would like more, but something makes me seem like you don't since now that I look at it he's in all of the pictures. 

That's just personal preferance though. I think it's looking good.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Finished product.

The horse there in the corner can't go away. I wish, but it isn't allowed.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, I lied I changed a few other things to it as well.


----------

